

Resilient Romania Finds a Currency Advantage in a Crisis - vially
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/world/europe/resilient-romania-finds-advantage-in-a-crisis.html?pagewanted=all

======
Nux
"In Timisoara, a Transylvanian Silicon Valley about 100 miles from Bucharest"
<\- LOL, the writer must have used the new Apple maps to measure that!

~~~
lostlogin
Or the new google maps. A 400 square km harbour down the road from me has just
vanished. It's all land now.

------
guylhem
It is sad that the eastern european work ethic is only mentioned near the end
of the article.

In my island there are many romanian - hard working, well educated
individuals. And I know one student that decided to go to university in
Romania, because medicine there is being taught in french and the costs are
very competitive.

Maybe monetary policies are not the only thing that matters you know??

Romania is definitely one country to follow in the future - especially if the
emigrants decides to try to come back home to start new companies - it might
give very interesting investment prospects.

------
amalag
Germany is going to leave the euro and let the other countries adjust their
own affairs.

